# Tales from the Edge of the Empire



## NMC (Aug 2, 2013)

In a bit of shameless self-promotion, I'd like to mention my blog that supports the _Star Wars: Edge of the Empire_ RPG from Fantasy Flight Games.

talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com

In particular, it features locations and NPCs that can be dropped into a campaign, along with plot hooks for using them.

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 3, 2013)

Today's update presents a primitive Talz village, along with plot hooks for a Talz hunter and his Chevin slaver boss.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/vlunak-talz.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 4, 2013)

This is a shortish one, introducing a Squib trader and his crew of scavengers.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/captain-zates-interstellar-traveling.html

-Nate


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 5, 2013)

Just to say I've taken a quick look and it seems pretty useful.


----------



## NMC (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks, Bagpuss!

Here's a band of Togorian pirates.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-fireclaw-horde.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 19, 2013)

This post presents a flophouse and some suggestions of how it could be used in a campaign.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-flophouse.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 23, 2013)

Presented here is a wealthy estate, complete with a map and area descriptions.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/wealthy-estate.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 24, 2013)

Detailed here is an influential family with plenty of conflicts and plot hooks, one that might live in the aforementioned estate.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/08/the-family.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Sep 14, 2013)

Today's update presents suggestions for using ruined buildings in adventures and campaigns.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/09/riot-and-ruin.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 2, 2013)

Presented here are a short story, stats for a character and optional rules for youngling characters.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/10/compassion-and-younglings.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 3, 2013)

This post details a local hovel and the kind of being who might live in it.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-hovel.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 11, 2013)

Presented here is a team of shipjackers posing as religious devotees.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-shipjackers.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 16, 2013)

This post provides stats for different kinds of Tusken Raiders.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/11/tuskens.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 17, 2013)

Building on the previous article, this one details a Tusken camp.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/11/tusken-camp.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's an index for supplements and adventures outside of the core rulebook.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/11/compiled-index.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 7, 2013)

This post provides suggestions for when the PCs discover a wrecked spaceship in the desert of Tatooine (or elsewhere).

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-shipwreck.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 15, 2013)

Presented here is a map for a constabulary building, the personnel who work out of it, and suggestions for using them in a campaign.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-constabulary.html

-Nate


----------



## The Human Target (Dec 18, 2013)

Cool stuff I'm sure I'll be using some of it.


----------



## jhsjhs (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks, it is very nice of you to do this!


----------



## NMC (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, all.

Detailed in this post is a base of operations and a Muun crime boss.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2013/12/tebora-muun-crime-boss.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 2, 2014)

Here's a link to a PDF with the compiled Tatooine material from my blog.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ngqk5t0v6ch4jx7/Tatooine.pdf

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 4, 2014)

This post begins a focus on the planet Corellia, starting with a mag-lev station.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/mag-lev-station.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 6, 2014)

Following up on the previous post, this one provides a layout for the mag-lev train and suggestions for using it in adventures.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/mag-lev-train.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's a seaside cabin in which a murder occurred--one that has not yet been resolved--along with a chance for Force-sensitive characters to hone their abilities.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-neti-tree.html

-Nate


----------



## Slabtown Jake (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! I'm going to stop reading this right away and point my EotE GM at it instead.  I don't want any spoilers.


----------



## NMC (Jan 20, 2014)

That sounds like a good plan, Jake.

Today's post presents an underwater cavern with a secret that could be of interest to Rebels and Imperials alike.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/underwater-cavern.html

-Nate


----------



## bone_naga (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing that material. I've only played a little bit of the new SW RPG but it was fun enough that I think I'll have need of more adventures in the near future.


----------



## NMC (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you, Bone_Naga.

Here's a glitzy outdoor lounge.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/the-paradise-lounge.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 25, 2014)

In contrast to the previous post, here's a quiet library run by a Drall with an interest in pre-Empire history.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/01/drall-library.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 1, 2014)

Today's post presents seaside cabins for recreational or clandestine use.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/02/seaside-cabins.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 23, 2014)

Here's a cantina that serves as a front for Rebel activity in the area.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/02/the-downtime-cantina.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 30, 2014)

After a bit of a hiatus due to a failing hard drive, I have new material; presented here is a nerf ranch.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-nerf-ranch.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 31, 2014)

As a follow-up to yesterday's post, here's a band of nerf-rustling Shistavanens to add a little drama.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/03/nerf-rustlers.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 1, 2014)

This post presents a Quarren Inquisitor with whom to menace the PCs.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/04/imperial-inquisitor-neza-yerg.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 4, 2014)

Today I've added a Rebel outpost, the Aerie.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-aerie.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (May 18, 2014)

This post is the first in a series of short missions for Rebel heroes.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/05/rebel-mission-out-of-harms-way.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jun 12, 2014)

Detailed here are stats for an old species, the Ugors.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/06/unusual-species-ugor.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 7, 2014)

Building on my previous post, presented here is an Ugor salvage operation with character stats and plot hooks.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/07/macharba-ugor-and-his-scavengers.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 12, 2014)

Presented here is a modular encounter involving a race through a Corellian asteroid belt.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-kiris-asteroid-run.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 27, 2014)

This post presents a longer scenario involving a sabacc tournament and the shenanigans that ensue.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-tournament.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 29, 2014)

Here's a character (along with his domicile) on whom the PCs might want to claim a bounty.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/07/bounty-bad-doctor.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 30, 2014)

And here's a Force-sensitive NPC who uses a sabacc to read characters' futures.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/07/using-sabacc-deck-for-fortune-telling.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 6, 2014)

Presented here is a rough scenario for a mag-lev train robbery.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/the-mag-lev-job.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 7, 2014)

I've posted the link to a compiled Corellia PDF in my Dropbox.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/corellia.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is a landing platform.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/landing-pad.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 16, 2014)

This post presents a Hutt's stronghold, complete with a map and stats for the characters who can be found inside it.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/slarr-hutt.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a garden facility used for producing lesai.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/vrabs-garden.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 31, 2014)

This post expands on Slarr the Hutt's base of operations.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/08/expanding-operation.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Sep 16, 2014)

Presented in this post is an intergalactic museum.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/09/intergalactic-museum.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Sep 18, 2014)

This post adds stats for the characters who work at the museum, and lists of possible exhibits and plot hooks.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/09/museum-employees.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Sep 27, 2014)

This post presents a secure storage facility, the beings who work in it, and hooks for using it an adventures.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/09/secure-storage-facility.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 3, 2014)

Here's an asteroid mine with an unusual inhabitant.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/10/the-old-asteroid-mine.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 7, 2014)

This post presents three different stat blocks for space slugs, varied by size, along with suggestions for using them in campaigns.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/10/space-slugs.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's a Nal Hutta bathhouse used for business meetings, relaxation and other such things.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/10/tlanda-til-bathhouse.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 3, 2014)

This post presents an arena in which characters can fight for the entertainment of the Hutts.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-arena.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 8, 2014)

Here are stats for some opponents to use in the aforementioned arena.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/more-opponents.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 9, 2014)

This post presents a map of, and area descriptions for, a Gamorrean Stronghold.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/gamorrean-stronghold.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 10, 2014)

Here are stats for some of the Gamorreans who live in the aforementioned stronghold.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/gamorreans.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 11, 2014)

Detailed in this post are some Gamorrean equipment items and a couple of creatures.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/gamorrean-miscellany.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's a Gamorrean of a different kind.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/wogg-tusker.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 16, 2014)

This post presents a Gungan who does dirty jobs for the Hutts.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-itinerant-gungan.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 18, 2014)

Here are deckplans for a Hutt sail barge, along with adventure hooks and stats for a pilot.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/slarrs-sail-barge.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 26, 2014)

Presented here is a lodging house for characters visiting Nal Hutta.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/11/the-lodging-house.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 4, 2014)

In addition to some of the NPCs one might encounter in Haiuk's Lodge, the most recent update presents a Verpine technician and her shipyard.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-hole.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 31, 2014)

Here's a Xexto hotshot who can serve as a rival for the PCs.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2014/12/the-rival.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 2, 2015)

This post introduces a plotline involving illicit Imperial research that will be developed over the next few weeks.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-firestorm-plot.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 10, 2015)

Here are a map of, and area descriptions for, a B'omarr monastery.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/01/the-bomarr-monastery.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 13, 2015)

Presented here are some of the monks to found in the aforementioned monastery.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/01/monks.html

-Nate


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 16, 2015)

So I don't play the Star Wars RPG (in any variant), but I am into the X-Wing minis game.

I'm looking for ideas to make a thematic campaign for the minis game ... basically a series of linked battles where a win or loss in one determines which battle comes next and what the conditions of that battle are.  I can come up with battle rules, but what I need is a good Star Wars-based story with an appropriate framework and set of locations to link them.

Ideally I'd have a series that would culminate in the Battle of Yavin, but I'm open to any ideas.

Suggestions?


----------



## NMC (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's a link to a new d6 project, along with a conversion for _Edge of the Empire_.

http://d6holocron.com/shootingwomprats/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/WildSpaceMagazine01_FINAL.pdf

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/02/conversion.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a system for tracking the bounties offered for characters.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/02/bounty-points.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 14, 2015)

This thread presents a swamp race in which to pit the PCs against potential rivals and enemies.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/02/lulu-ogrins-inaugural-swamp-skimmer.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 7, 2015)

This post presents a Sakiyan skuir fish hunting crew and its captain.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-sakiyan-skuir-fish-hunters.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 31, 2015)

Here's a Falleen debutante who can add complications to any manner of business.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/03/the-debutante.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 14, 2015)

To mark the second anniversary of _Tales from the Edge of the Empire_, here are two conversions--one from the d6 System, and another into German.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/04/two-conversions-and-two-years.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 24, 2015)

This post presents a write-up for the Uwanesh Clan to match the ones provide in_ Lords of Nal Hutta_.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/04/uwanesh-kajidic.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 29, 2015)

Here's a guildhouse in which bounty hunters can do their business, along with two beings who staff it.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/04/bounty-hunter-guildhouse.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (May 17, 2015)

This post presents a means of testing applicants to the Bounty Hunters Guild.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/05/the-proving-ground.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jun 15, 2015)

Here's a link to a PDF that compiles the Hutt Space material from my blog.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/06/hutt-space.html

-Nate


----------



## bone_naga (Jun 16, 2015)

---


----------



## NMC (Jun 30, 2015)

This post presents a CSA strip mine that uses indentures to create a slave labor force.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/06/the-strip-mine.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jun 30, 2015)

Here are stats for the NPCs from the aforementioned strip mine, along with adventure hooks for using it in adventures and campaigns. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/06/strip-mine-personnel.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 5, 2015)

This article details the state of the galaxy in the aftermath of the Clone Wars, and provides plot hooks for that time period.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/07/the-state-of-galaxy-confederacy.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's a Merisee Thinking Garden.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/07/merisee-thinking-garden.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 17, 2015)

Here's an article about using pirate attacks in the game.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/08/pirate-attack.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 11, 2015)

This article presents a band of pirates to throw at the heroes.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/10/pirates-of-solar-wind.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 17, 2015)

Here's a scenario in which the PC find themselves attacked by said pirates.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/10/filling-in-blanks-pirate-attack.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 18, 2015)

This article details the pirates' hideout on Myrkr.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/10/pirate-hideout.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 8, 2015)

Here's a Shrine of Kooroo, with suggestions for using it in adventures and campaigns.

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-shrine-of-kooroo.html

-Nate


----------



## the_cowley (Nov 12, 2015)

added to bookmarks. super useful


----------



## NMC (Nov 29, 2015)

This post presents a secret underground stronghold for the Loag Assassins. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/11/loag-stronghold.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 13, 2015)

Here are stats for Loag assassins. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2015/12/loag-assassins.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jan 31, 2016)

Today's update starts a new series of posts related to _Star Wars_ Episode VII: _The Force Awakens_. It's a small port town located on the boundary between the New Republic and the territory of the First Order. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/01/savannah-landing.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 9, 2016)

Presented here are some of the characters who can be found in Savannah Landing. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/02/denizens-of-savannah-landing.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's a Resistance base for use in adventures and campaigns. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/03/spire-outpost.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 20, 2016)

This post is the first of a series updating Slarr the Hutt and his criminal organization for use in an Episode VII campaign. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/03/slarr-hutt-and-first-order.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 28, 2016)

Here are stats for the beings who can be found in Slarr's palace. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/03/slarr-hutt-and-first-order-part-2.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Mar 31, 2016)

This post presents a small Massassi temple to use with treasure-hunting PCs. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/03/small-massassi-temple.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 1, 2016)

Here are stats for three potential adversaries, the gorgodon, chameleon droid and nerf. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2016/04/two-beasts-and-droid.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Aug 9, 2017)

This post takes elements from previous articles and combines them for use in adventures during the era of _The Force Awakens_. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2017/08/the-lost-shuttle.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 20, 2017)

Here is the first in a series of posts that focus on the birth of the New Republic, the time period between Episodes VI and VII. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2017/10/new-republic-intelligence-reports.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Oct 22, 2017)

Building on the last post, this one provides an update about the state of the galaxy in the aftermath of the Battle of Endor. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2017/10/report-1-state-of-galaxy.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 2, 2017)

Presented here are stats for Imperial Sentinel Droids, along with suggestions for using them in adventures and campaigns. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2017/11/report-2-imperial-sentinels.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 6, 2017)

Here are stats (more or less) for the climate disruption array depicted in the _Shattered Empire_ comics. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2017/11/report-3-climate-disruption-array.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jun 30, 2018)

After a lengthy hiatus, I've resumed posting RPG-related content on my blog, Tales of the Edge of the Empire. It will be statted for both _Edge of the Empire_ and the old D6 System. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 12, 2018)

Building on the last post, this one presents stat blocks for the young Corellian thieves known as scrumrats. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2018/07/scrumrats.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 18, 2018)

This post presents stats for a would-be Jedi who also hides out in Corellia's sewer network. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-hermit.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Jul 19, 2018)

Here's a post about a pair of Devaronians who run a scrumrat gang, along with their lair. 

http://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-pack.html

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 2, 2019)

Two posts--one recent, and one not so much--detail a place of refuge in the depths of the Corellian sewers, one run by a Sullustan who seeks to do some good in this galaxy. 

https://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2019/04/using-garden-in-star-wars-campaign.html 

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's a plot device loaded with potential adventure hooks that one might find in the sewers beneath Coronet City. 

https://talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com/2019/04/the-wayward-droid.html 

-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 7, 2019)

I guess it's been two years and two days since I last posted about an update on my Tales from the Edge of the Empire blog. At that time I was writing what I called "New Republic Intelligence Reports," taking the blog into the era after _Return of the Jedi_. My dissatisfaction with _The Last Jedi_ caused me to falter, since I wasn't sure if I wanted to continue exploring that time period. Recent trailers for _The Mandalorian_, which premieres next week, have rekindled my interest, however. As such, this post presents a timeline of New Republic history between _RotJ_ and the new series; I'll continue to add to it as I do more (re)reading. 






						Let's Try This Again...
					

Two years ago I started a new series of articles for this blog, one that I entitled New Republic Intelligence Reports. After watching The La...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the next Intelligence Report, this one discussing the smuggling of war materiel from the Battle of Endor. 






						Report #4: Smuggling Materiel from the Battle of Endor
					

Recently certain New Republic Intelligence agents in the field have filed reports of non-Imperial groups possessing weapons, armor and oth...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 9, 2019)

This post details the post-_RotJ_ activities of the Hutt crimelord Hunvar. 






						Report #5: Developments in the Galactic Underworld
					

The recent deaths of Prince Xizor and Jabba the Hutt—leaders, respectively, of Black Sun and one of the Hutt cartels—have left a power vacuu...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## Randomthoughts (Nov 19, 2019)

Good stuff. I'm (slowly) building up my Bounty Hunter campaign for my kids using FFG EotE rules. Any stuff on bounty hunting?


----------



## NMC (Nov 20, 2019)

Randomthoughts, a couple of older articles come to mind. 

One is a bounty hunter guildhouse: 





						Bounty Hunter Guildhouse
					

Bounthy hunters. Some beings consider them to be the scum of the galaxy, while others believe that they provide a valuable service by bring...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




The other is a system for tracked how wanted characters are: 





						Bounty Points
					

I n a Star Wars  roleplaying game, questions regarding how much of a bounty should be offered for various criminals can be important. This...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 21, 2019)

Here's an update regarding numerous notable worlds in the galaxy. 






						Report #6: Planetary Updates
					

Due to recent upheaval, the powers that be have decided to provide updates regarding the situations developing on a number of notable plan...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 24, 2019)

This report summarizes events from the novel _Aftermath_, with suggestions for how to incorporate the planet Akiva into adventures and campaigns. 






						Report #7: The Akiva Incident
					

What follows is a brief summary of the recent events on Akiva, which mark a first major victory for the fledgling New Republic.   -Vor Sen...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Nov 27, 2019)

Branching off from the New Republic Intelligence Reports, this post introduces the Archives from the Church of the Force. 






						Report #8: Archives from the Church of the Force
					

<Note: This report is only available to those who have the highest security clearance.>       The defeat of Imperial leadership at the B...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Dec 4, 2019)

Here's a summary of how New Republic Intelligence is staging galactic reconnaissance following the Battle of Endor. 






						Report #9: Galactic Reconnaissance
					

Following the Battle of Endor, it's crucial that the New Republic can find and deal with any remnants of the New Order. To that end, an ol...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Apr 15, 2020)

Here's my fist bit of useful content in quite some time, maps and descriptions for a Wookiee dwelling on a wroshyr tree. 









						Wroshyr Trees of Kashyyyk
					

Here's my first bit of useful content in quite some time.   -Nate        The Wroshyr Tree     The very center of most settlements on Kashyyy...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## Fenris-77 (Apr 15, 2020)

I didn't even know this was a thread here. Awesome stuff Nate.


----------



## NMC (Dec 23, 2020)

This is sad news, but not much of a surprise. I'm still not sure what is going to happen with the _Star Wars_ RPG as Fantasy Flight Games is transferring development of roleplaying games to a new company, but they have announced that the online forum will close after 31 January 2021. For that reason, I'll be transferring the Compiled Resources Thread that I started there onto this blog over the next month.  









						The FFG SWRPG Forum Is Closing
					

This is sad news, but not much of a surprise. I'm still not sure what is going to happen with the Star Wars  RPG as Fantasy Flight Games is...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Feb 2, 2021)

Here's my posting of the Compiled Resources List from the now defunct Fantasy Flight Games _Edge of the Empire_ forum. 





__





						Compiled Resources for the Fantasy Flight Games Star Wars RPGs
					

I started this blog nearly eight years ago, when Fantasy Flight Games had just released the Edge of the Empire  RPG. About the same time I s...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------



## NMC (Sep 19, 2021)

I feel like we're in a bit of a hiatus, what with having Edge Studio take over the Star Wars RPG, but not knowing what they plan to do with the license. At the same time, I'm wondering just which system I'd pick to run a Star Wars RPG campaign in the near future. With that in mind, I thought it might be useful to make a compilation of maps from my blog, talesfromtheedgeoftheempire@blogspot.com. 









						Star Wars RPG Maps Compilation
					

Since we're in a bit of a hiatus with the RPG--with Edge Studio having taken over, but no information yet about what they intend to do with ...




					talesfromtheedgeoftheempire.blogspot.com
				




-Nate


----------

